# compat/linux alsa sound



## Beeblebrox (Jun 20, 2012)

I have not been able to get my Skype to work for almost an eternity. Before I ask for tech support from there, I would like to make sure that alsa sound from the compat/linux layer is indeed working.

Sound on the FreeBSD side goes through pulseaudio. Sound for flash works (probably not related to alsa however).

How can I test whether alsa settings are correct and that alsa is able to pipe sound?


----------



## sg1efc (Jun 20, 2012)

Not certain if this will help you but the information at this link helped me a lot:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=158948

Went into the Skype "options" area after I made those changes and into the "sound devices" section. Was then able to see and select the correct choice for my headphones.  Might also have adjusted the audio settings in the PCBSD "Sound Preferences" section. Once finished, I made a Skype test call and my audio was working. I forget if rebooting was necessary at any point. Still learning a lot about FreeBSD and PCBSD. :stud


----------

